# New here, saying hello...



## admeliora (Apr 13, 2021)

Just joined, looks like a great forum. 50 yr old male, married 20 years. Glad to be here....
Bear4


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- lots of good folks -- join in the threads!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy 🤠


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome, with reverse image search you should probably change your photo to preserve your anonymity.


----------

